# BNSF 2229



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally getting some time to work on BNSF 2229 again.




































Mike


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Make anymore progress on this Mike?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Tony35 said:


> Make anymore progress on this Mike?


Not yet , I was waiting to see if I could get two more N Scale of Nevada Ditch lights but I think I will have to cast them.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Quite the interesting build
Keep us posted on the progress


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Tony35 said:


> Quite the interesting build
> Keep us posted on the progress


I sure will. Look for it at the N Scale convention in Pittsburgh.
Mike


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wish I could


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I have FINALLY gotten to work on her again. I need to do touch-up things but for the most part it is almost done.
Hope you enjoy it.
Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

OUTSTANDING! Good to see you on here again Mike.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> OUTSTANDING! Good to see you on here again Mike.


Thanks , a lot happening in Robin and I's world with older parents right now.
Thanks Again, Mike


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

That is outstanding!! Good to see you here again.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

​


VegasN said:


> That is outstanding!! Good to see you here again.


Thanks so much, Mike
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

That turned out fantastic Mike
Great job!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Tony35 said:


> That turned out fantastic Mike
> Great job!


Thanks Tony , I still have some touch-up to do and put in the DCC and Kato motor but I am getting there.
Mike


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a bit of a confession to make. Mike Fifer is the reason I started doing a layout of what I want. I used to watch his video's (I must have seen every one of them, even some more than once). If you want to see what I dream of striving to, go see the absolutely stupendous layout Mr. Fifer has created. If I can achieve half of the knowledge and skill this man has mastered, I would be happier than Trump on election night. 
I so wish I lived closer to Las Cruces, my wife would become a train widow. Your store would be a payday regular. I'd pick your brain so much, you would think I was a zombie. But, alas, I just spent the night in jail there and was gone the next morning......but that is another story, another time.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

VegasN said:


> I have a bit of a confession to make. Mike Fifer is the reason I started doing a layout of what I want. I used to watch his video's (I must have seen every one of them, even some more than once). If you want to see what I dream of striving to, go see the absolutely stupendous layout Mr. Fifer has created. If I can achieve half of the knowledge and skill this man has mastered, I would be happier than Trump on election night.
> I so wish I lived closer to Las Cruces, my wife would become a train widow. Your store would be a payday regular. I'd pick your brain so much, you would think I was a zombie. But, alas, I just spent the night in jail there and was gone the next morning......but that is another story, another time.


Thanks so much for the kind words.
Mike


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us all.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

VegasN said:


> Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us all.


Glad to help. My dad used to say "my brain on the edge of a razor blade is like a BB in a boxcar"

Mike


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Fifer said:


> Glad to help. My dad used to say "my brain on the edge of a razor blade is like a BB in a boxcar"
> 
> Mike


Great quote Mike! That is the way I feel but I can't apply that analogy to you.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Great quote Mike! That is the way I feel but I can't apply that analogy to you.:smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks Buddy , Mike


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Then I guess my brain would be the dust the BB lands on.........


----------

